

Show HN: My "Get Started with Arduino: A Hands-On Introductory Workshop" video - follower
http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027973.do

======
follower
I'm pleased to be able share with HN my first video course created in
collaboration with O'Reilly Media.

It's a little more traditional take on "passive income" than a website or
similar products but taking up the opportunity was inspired in part from my
hanging around on HN...

To accompany this blatant self-promotion (you can blame HN for that too :) )
I'd like to mention you can get 50% off with the discount code "VDWK" if you'd
like learn how to get started with the Arduino.

The opportunity to create the video occurred after presenting a well received
workshop at the last three O'Reilly OSCON open source conference events:
<[http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/schedule/detail/23941&...](http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/schedule/detail/23941>);

If you've thought about playing with an Arduino before I can really recommend
them as a great way to start creating something tangible.

For me--as a software developer--the big difference the Arduino made is that
it turned what used to be a 100% hardware problem into a problem which is 90%
software and 10% hardware. Chances are you already know most of the 90%
software side of things and you can learn the 10% hardware side as you go.

Happy to answer some questions if people have them.

